# Grace period for a cancelled Employment Visa?



## hayze123 (Mar 19, 2011)

I was only ever on an employment visa/entry permit (not residency). I know the Residency visa cancellation gives you 30 days grace but not sure about the employment visa cancellation. It was cancelled a couple of days ago.

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## bigbaddom (Jun 14, 2009)

hayze123 said:


> I was only ever on an employment visa/entry permit (not residency). I know the Residency visa cancellation gives you 30 days grace but not sure about the employment visa cancellation. It was cancelled a couple of days ago.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help


Thats a tricky one. It sounds like you came in on an employment visa but have decided not to stay with the company and the company have cancellled your visa.

If that is the case my advice is that assuming you have a British passport you drive down to Hatta and do a visa run.

I doubt you will get the ususal 30 day period after canceling a visa and the immigration will count from the day you first entered.


----------



## mobile_jin (May 28, 2011)

I guess in this case there are no grace days or may be a weeks period. Because if the residencey was permitted, then surely there were 30 days period.


----------

